
Ask HN: Life planning and goals – Tools and methodologies - pplanel
Dear fellows
As I feel HN is composed by successful and rational people, I really want to ask your tips, tools and methods to create and&#x2F;or organize the goals and planning of your future days and years.
I&#x27;m tired of working for surviving and feeding the feedback loop, so I want to create a meaning for my life and accomplish my goals, but I have a huge intelectual debt in this area (planning, saving, finding meaning in life).<p>Thanks
======
brudgers
What are your goals?

~~~
pplanel
I have my goals, but the thing is putting it organized, planned and easy to
follow. That way I think that I prioritize my goals.

~~~
brudgers
One person's goal might be to bicycle across the US. Another person's goal, to
retire at 65. A third person's goal -- work for a FAANG. Someone else's to
find a life partner and raise a family.

Better and worse tools for thinking about each of these goals iare different.
That's why I asked.

